# News in Rewind: November



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here’s a quick look at consumer electronics and entertainment industry news that you may have missed in the month of November:

*Sony shipped *its new Playstation 4 with ability to decode DTS’s new HD streaming format: DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1. The PS4 is the first device to ship with this decoding capability, allowing it to play streaming content with a 512 Kbps 7.1 soundtrack.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIR1.png[/img]*DVDO began* shipping its first Matrix Switcher with support for 4K Ultra HD streaming and MHL Connectivity. The unit features six HDMI inputs and two HDMI outputs.



*Yamaha debuted* their NS-F901 high-resolution speakers. The towers employ a TMWW design and cost $2,499.95 each. *Yamaha also unveiled* two new subwoofers, the 10-inch 250W NS-SW300 sub and the 8-inch 130W NS-SW200. The subs cost $549.95 and $449.95 respectively.

*Meridian introduced* the Prime Headphone Amplifier. The USB-capable unit is both a digital-to-analog converter and an analog throughput device. It’s priced at $2,000. *Meridian also debuted* the G65 Surround Controller, described as the “definitive surround processor of the G Series.” Both units are available now.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIR2.png[/img]*Monster (formerly known as Monster Cable) announced *that internationally recognizable NBA Legend Shaquille O’Neil will be its newest spokesmodel. Shaq’s first job is to spread awareness about Monster’s new M7 tablet.

*Vizio announced* its third straight quarter of growth amid a US market that has seen an overall decline in LCD TV sales during 2013. An NPD DisplaySearch report identified Vizio as one of two companies to report positive growth in the segment.

*RadioShack continued* opening new concept stores in the New York City area, with it’s latest location in Grenwich Village. This is the fourth concept store to open in Manhattan since its first store debuted in July. The stores feature interactive speaker walls, displays that allow customers to learn about and compare products, a project planning area, and newly configured displays.

*Netflix revealed* it has been developing a new interface for smart TVs, Roku players, Blu-ray players, and gaming consoles. The company officially released the interface mid-November and expects that some users may need to wait until early 2014 for their preferred equipment manufacturer to release a firmware update.

*LG Electronics was recognized* by the U.S. Green Building Council as the “Official Energy Star TV Provider for Greenbuild 2013.”

*Chinese-based Hisense launched* a new feature loaded 55-inch 4K television, priced at $1999. The LED based television ships with built-in WiFi, a web browser, and common used Apps such as Vudu, Facebook, Pandora, and twitter.

*NOIZY Brands, a New Jersey based start-up, unveiled* a unique line of Bluetooth wireless earbuds meant for highly active users. Designed to combat the tangled wire headphone syndrome experienced by active headphone users, these earbuds offer 4.5 hours of wireless usage with a 30 foot reception range.

*Seiki announced* the availability of a 55-inch 4K Display, sold exclusively through Sears (online and in-store) in the United States. The model’s current MSRP is $1,499. The display joins two other Seiki 4K offerings (a 39-inch and 50-inch models) available in the US.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIR3.png[/img]*Jabra Rox unveiled* new wireless earbuds that ditch jacks and cables. The earbuds, designed similarly to musicians’ in-ear monitors, connect to devices through Bluetooth or NFC and boast a robust 5.5 hours of playback.

*Sling Media launched* a redesigned SlingPlayer 3.0, offering a new interface for content discovery, a new sports channel finder, and a social media (Twitter and Facebook) connector. The company also announced a new slingplayer channel that allows customers to watch their live or recorded TV through a Roku streaming player.

*Sony Entertainment announced* that their “Video Unlimited” service is now available on Playstation 4. Video Unlimited allows access to a large library of first run and classic movies along with hit TV shows from major networks and independent studios.

and 

*Beats Electronics debuted* three new wireless music products: the Beats Studio wireless headphones, and the Beats Pill and Pill XL portable wireless speakers. The bluetooth enable devices are priced at $379, $199, and $299 respectively.


_Image Credits: Seiki, Noizy Brands, and Monster_


----------

